# greyhound arrest



## Warboy (Oct 30, 2021)

First thing's first- this was my first and last experience riding a Greyhound.

The year is 2016; (same year I started lurking here)
The trip is from Washington to Chicago; but i didn't make it past North Dakota

I'm not one to normally catch a ride on a bus or a hitch; I prefer to ride a freight or just walk extreme distances off the beaten path. It's not that I don't know how to stick out the thumb, I just don't trust very easily. Given my size; people think I'm easy pickings and like to start shit with me given the chance.
I managed to get the coin for a ticket because I didn't really feel like weathering the winter on a freight, yay! money saved/spent! It was gonna be a long drive and I intended to sleep the majority of the trip. Sleep I did; sometime the bus stopped and waited for a bit, I just waited around until the bus could get moving again. Sometime during the trip the drivers switched and I ended up being driven by some judgmental bitch. I was knocked out cold sleeping away the trip as planned until I was woke up with flashlights in my face (it's around 1am on a Saturday)
I rub the sleep out of my eyes and inquire where we are- my question ignored I am asked to step off of the bus. I ask if I should be grabbing my bag; to which the police tell me "no; just step off the bus with us, we need to talk."
I reluctantly get off the bus as the driver is stink eyeing me (I've no clue wtf is going on.) I protest being singled out when outside of the bus, once again asking why it was I was having this conversation with the police. The police tell me they received a call that I had brought a weapon on the bus and by the bus driver's description I was carrying "a huge fucking knife". The police asked me if they could search me for said weapon; I protested asking "how large is this knife?" The bus driver spreads her hands a good 10inches to which i retort "A knife that large could easily be revealed in a pat down, do we really need to be searching through my pockets?" This was a reasonable idea to the police and they agreed they didn't need to sift hands through pockets to reveal an obviously large knife.
_The pat down begins_
"hey, you have something in your pockets. what's in your pockets?" I look at him like he is a dumbass and state "random papers, my wallet, small things... not a large knife."
They tell me they want to search through my pockets and won't let me continue my ride unless they can see the contents on my pockets. I ponder for a second realizing I have nothing to hide and allow them to start searching my pockets...
_I thought I had nothing to hide_
Turns out, I had stuff to hide... (by no exaggeration) roughly half a pinky nail's worth a weed stuffed in some plastic in one of my pockets (less than 1/8 of a gram) (I had forgotten about it, it wasn't even a smoke-able amount in my eye) 
This cop looks at it and his eyes get really wide. He fuckin' did it- He managed to catch El Chapo himself. He looks at me and says with fully dilated pupils "Is this more than an ounce!?" I look at him and break his heart by saying it isn't even a gram, it's not enough to get high, it's just a crumb- and certainly not the knife he is looking for.
_The cuffs come on._
Now i'm just pissed off- this bitch driver is so fucking happy to have me removed from her bus and I don't even know what I did to upset her like that.
They remove my bag from the bus, ask if I have more drugs on me, and try scaring me with some "smuggling drugs across state lines" bs. They threw me in jail for the weekend where I got to enjoy pencils that suck at writing and was given a neat pair of flip flops for the shower. They seized all my money as well (my last $10).
Monday comes around; I plead guilty as sin and get released the same day. Vowing never to return to this stupid fucking state; and to never ride greyhound again. I made off with my bag and started walking east determined to get the fuck out of the state that day. I managed to get a good 20miles down the road to an empty no where area with only a gas station near the highway exit/entrance. It was snowing, getting dark, and I was tired. I walk to the gas station noting there were no other buildings in my line of site for miles- I step inside to talk to the cashier to see if I could get an idea where to put my head down for the night. A cow wranglin' stranger stood behind me listening to my situation and offered me a night at his place- so we drove together... back to the town I was arrested in. (burleigh). We smoked fat blunts in his garage, I got a shower, a few slices of pizza, a couch, and a ride back to the gas station where we had met at in the morning. I managed to find a trucker stranded from his truck who was hitchhiking and we chatted for a bit; I stayed clear of him so he could catch an easy ride and caught up with him a few exits down the road where he and his truck were waiting. We ate some denny's, hopped in his truck (he even let me drive it!) and we made our way to the windy city (which he was passing through). My journey didn't go as planned- but it made for an interesting time. I still don't know what I did to upset the driver (perhaps I was judged based on my obvious homeless look?) 
moral of the story is to make sure to smoke all your weed before riding the bus I guess.


----------



## Schnitzel (Oct 31, 2021)

It always amazes me how easily you can get arrested in the US.
''Oh you got a bit of weed in your pocket? You go to jail!''
Why? What's the function and point of a system like this?


----------



## khonjin (Nov 5, 2021)

Schnitzel said:


> It always amazes me how easily you can get arrested in the US.
> ''Oh you got a bit of weed in your pocket? You go to jail!''
> Why? What's the function and point of a system like this?


We love private prisons over here, so the point is to be horrible for a quick buck I would imagine


----------



## Hypno (Dec 10, 2021)

khonjin said:


> We love private prisons over here, so the point is to be horrible for a quick buck I would imagine


ya lol honestly prisons should be handled by the government 100% it'll definitely be more expensive but at least there will be no incentive for people to be thrown in jail for no reason.


----------



## MichelleA66 (Dec 12, 2021)

Warboy said:


> First thing's first- this was my first and last experience riding a Greyhound.
> 
> The year is 2016; (same year I started lurking here)
> The trip is from Washington to Chicago; but i didn't make it past North Dakota
> ...


Sorry for your troubles. You're a good storyteller though. 🙂


----------



## Svintah5635 (Feb 1, 2022)

Schnitzel said:


> It always amazes me how easily you can get arrested in the US.
> ''Oh you got a bit of weed in your pocket? You go to jail!''
> Why? What's the function and point of a system like this?


As a Dutch person it strangely amazes me


----------



## JayD (Mar 16, 2022)

Warboy said:


> First thing's first- this was my first and last experience riding a Greyhound.
> 
> The year is 2016; (same year I started lurking here)
> The trip is from Washington to Chicago; but i didn't make it past North Dakota
> ...


Just wow. Interesting reading this now while I'm waiting outside of a Greyhound station when the security guard just called the cops on á passenger because he felt disrespected he was talking back to him.


----------



## amberisntdeadyet (May 23, 2022)

Warboy said:


> First thing's first- this was my first and last experience riding a Greyhound.
> 
> The year is 2016; (same year I started lurking here)
> The trip is from Washington to Chicago; but i didn't make it past North Dakota
> ...


this makes me not want to take the bus cuz this is bs


----------



## stonesolid86 (May 23, 2022)

I live in north Dakota currently and I know firsthand how oppressive it is here.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 15, 2022)

And I lived in ND for 6 years; the locals can be VERY tight there.


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 10, 2022)

That sucks that you got arrested. You have to be very careful when riding Greyhound. More than once while riding Greyhound, my bags were searched by dogs, without my consent(the courts don't consider it a search and they claim that my consent for a search was granted by taking the bus, and have all kinds of bullshit legal precedents for clauses that don't exist in the constitution to claim such things are constitutional).

But I had some planning beforehand to assure that my stash was non-discoverable by any dogs or conventional search methods. Carrying food items that have hidden compartments inside their packaging, and are set up to look unopened, is one method. A bag of beef jerky with a hidden compartment inside of it, and actual beef jerky filling the bag, the bag resealed to look like it was unopened from the factory, AND keeping it on my person saved the weed from discovery by the dogs. 

Never leave loose drugs in your pockets or wallet. Have at least two layers of concealment. If those assholes are going to discover it, they're going to have to work for it and violate your rights in the process(even as the flawed/biased court system understands those rights) in order to find anything.

Head shops sell all kinds of hidden compartments for contraband that look like ordinary snacks or personal hygiene items you'd carry onto a bus. You can even make your own.


----------

